

The New National Defense Authorization Act Is Ridiculously Scary - benwerd
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-new-national-defense-authorization-act-is-ridiculously-scary-2011-11

======
benwerd
It was interesting to me that Business Insider thought this was important
enough to post there. And, taken as read, it is ridiculously scary: anyone
classified as a "domestic terrorist" (a very broad term, which could include
social network users, for example) could be punished with "indefinite
detentions".

